# Interessenten für Neuanfang gesucht



## SOB22 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schreibe diesen Post, weil ich als WoW Spieler langsam die Lust an WoW verliere und hiermit einen Versuch starten will, mir und vor allem auch Gleichgesinnten den Spaß zurück an WoW zu geben.

Mein Problem ist das ich zwar schon seit längerer Zeit (2 Jahre) WoW spiele, mich aber ganz klar als Gelegenheitsspieler bezeichne, also nicht regelmäßig dazu komme WoW zu spielen. Nun habe ich schon mehrere Charaktere gespielt, einen auch schon auf Level 70, aber leider habe ich viele Teile von WoW nicht gesehen und befürchte sie nie zu Gesicht zu bekommen, wenn es so weiter geht. Ich spreche von den Instanzen und zwar nicht von den High-Level Instanzen wie Karazhan oder Zul Aman, sondern von den ganz normalen 5er Instanzen wie zB Uldaman, Düsterbruch oder Echsenkessel. Es ist heute unglaublich schwer eine Gruppe zu finden die noch in diese Instanzen geht, alles was noch gemacht wird sind eben High-Level und Heroic Instanzen.

Mit Patch 3.0 kann man sich ja seine Achievements ansehen und es ist einfach traurig zu sehen, das die einzigen Instanzen die ich „gemeistert“ habe, Die Todesmienen, Das Verlies, Der Tempel und Maraudon sind. Viele Instanzen habe ich noch nie von Ihnen gesehen und ich befürchte das dies auch nie der Fall sein wird, da eben alle Gilden nur noch 70er Instanzen machen oder eben gleich Raiden.

Man kann das Ganze ja auch verstehen, warum soll man mit Level 60 noch nach Düsterbruch wenn man ja mit den ersten Quests in der Scherbenwelt gleich bessere Items bekommt. Das stimmt zwar aber mir geht es hier mehr um das Erlebnis einen Charakter von Level 1-70 (bald 80) zu bringen und dabei der Story einigermaßen zu folgen und eben nicht mit Level 58 sofort durchs Portal in die Scherbenwelt zu springen, sondern eben noch Instanzen wie Scholomance, BRD oder Stratholme zu bestreiten und dann mit den Erlebnissen in die neue Welt eintaucht.

Worauf ich also hinaus will. Ich suche Gleichgesinnte die bisher ähnliche Erlebnisse in WoW haben / hatten und die sich darauf einlassen noch einmal ganz von vorne anzufangen, mit dem Ziel die Welt noch einem so zu erleben bzw. für manche sicher das erste Mal (mir eingeschlossen) wie es das Spiel vorgesehen hat. Also Instanzen erleben und Spaß am Spielen haben, den Fokus nicht auf Items-Jagd und schnelles auflevelen.

Das Questen macht natürlich auch eine menge Spaß, aber das ist etwas was man auch hervorragend alleine bewältigen kann, Instanzen eben nicht. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich Leute melden die Lust hätten dieses Abenteuer einzugehen. Dinge wie Server, Klassen, Rassen und Berufe sind komplett frei, ich will erstmal sehen ob es überhaupt Leute gibt die Lust und Interesse an der ganzen Sache haben.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (18. Oktober 2008)

ich würd mich als "spielgefährte" anbieten kann allerdings nur am sonntag regelmäßig on kommen .... ist nur die Frage welche Fraktion du spielen willst ...


----------



## SOB22 (18. Oktober 2008)

Also Rasse / Klasse / Server ist alles egal, da passe ich mich komplett den interessierte Leuten an.


----------



## Messerklinge (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin zwar immernoch schwer tätig auf einem RP-Server allerdings wär ich so einem "Neuanfang", sehr positiv zu getan!. Fraktion und Server wär mir dabei aber auch egal! werd das Thema aufjedenfall weiter verfolgen in dem Fred!


----------



## Helveticus (20. Oktober 2008)

Falls ihr interesse am nächsten PVP-Realm habt, guckt mal bei mir vorbei.


----------



## Serephit (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich wäre dabei.

Würde PvE vorschlagen auf Area 51. Der ist recht neu. Aber dann Horde.

Also wie sieht es aus? Noch mehr Interesse?


----------



## Serephit (23. Oktober 2008)

Interessant wäre es natürlich, wenn man schon vorher überlegt wer welche Klasse spielen möchte, damit das Verhältnis ausgewogen ist. Ausserdem sollte man sich Gedanken üner die Berufe machen (1x Sammel und 1x Verarbeitungsberuf) damit man mit den hergestellten Sachen die anderen Gildenmitglieder unterstützen kann.

Wäre echt schon, wenn sich noch einige finden würden.

Also:

Ich würde gerne einen Schurken mit Kürschner und Lederverarbeitung spielen.

Grüße


----------



## Gregorius (23. Oktober 2008)

Auf Seiten der Horde wäre ich ebenfalls nicht abgeneigt. Habe einen Haufen Allianz-Chars und auch einige 70er, so dass mich die Horde-Seite mal interessieren würde. Ob PvE/PvP-Server und welche Klasse ist mir fast Schnuppe, solange es um gelegentliches Spielen geht bin ich gerne dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miezekatze (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

lese hier schon einige Zeit nun mit, wäre auch nicht abgeneigt bei euch mitzumachen, spiele zwar auch intensiv auf der Allianz Seite bei Gilneas, aber wie gesagt wenn es um das gelegentliche spielen geht wäre ich mit dabei.

Würde dann entweder eine Eule oder ein Ele-Schami spielen, Beruf denke ich Kräuterkunde und Inschriftenkunde.

lg
Schönes WE euch allen


----------



## Waynieac (26. Oktober 2008)

Würd mich auch ziemlich interresieren da ich ein Ini fan bin,
aber in letzer Zeit nie wirklich Gruppen finde (außer für die ganzen hohen sachen halt)
Server/Fraktion wären mir so ziemlich egal (Wobei ich ein bischen zur horde neige da ich bisher Alli gespielt habe)
als Klasse würd ich halt das nehmen was fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Hunter (27. Oktober 2008)

Wäre auch dabei. Da ich auch gerne in inis gehen.

Und auf denn Server wo ich spiele kommen keine mehr nach.
Da gibt es mehr 60-70 als 1-59 Spieler


----------



## Shadowclea (29. Oktober 2008)

Nabend Community,

hmm...klingt recht interessant...passe mich auch an Server , Rasse usw. an die anderen an...
Schreib mir doch bitte eine Nachricht wenn genaueres feststeht


Mfg Shadow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaoscrash (30. Oktober 2008)

SOB22 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich schreibe diesen Post, weil ich als WoW Spieler langsam die Lust an WoW verliere und hiermit einen Versuch starten will, mir und vor allem auch Gleichgesinnten den Spaß zurück an WoW zu geben.
> 
> Mein Problem ist das ich zwar schon seit längerer Zeit (2 Jahre) WoW spiele, mich aber ganz klar als Gelegenheitsspieler bezeichne, also nicht regelmäßig dazu komme WoW zu spielen. Nun habe ich schon mehrere Charaktere gespielt, einen auch schon auf Level 70, aber leider habe ich viele Teile von WoW nicht gesehen und befürchte sie nie zu Gesicht zu bekommen, wenn es so weiter geht. Ich spreche von den Instanzen und zwar nicht von den High-Level Instanzen wie Karazhan oder Zul Aman, sondern von den ganz normalen 5er Instanzen wie zB Uldaman, Düsterbruch oder Echsenkessel. Es ist heute unglaublich schwer eine Gruppe zu finden die noch in diese Instanzen geht, alles was noch gemacht wird sind eben High-Level und Heroic Instanzen.
> ...







also ich hätte interresse schreib mir einfach ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MightySten (30. Oktober 2008)

chaoscrash schrieb:


> also ich hätte interresse schreib mir einfach ne pm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhm, prinzipiell bin ich dem nicht abgeneigt, weiß aber nicht, ob ich bei Release von WotlK in Konflikt gereate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvP Server + Horde bevorzugt.
Würde gerne mal nen BM-Hunter, Diszipriest oder Healschami testen.
Lasse mich aber auch gerne umstimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um eine PM, falls das Projekt startet.
Ich ernenne mal den TE als Organisator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaUltra (30. Oktober 2008)

Hey
Ich spiele seit ca. 3 Wochen erst WoW,habe aber Rollenspielerfahrung.
Es ist so, dass Freunde und Arbeitskollegen mich dazu gebracht haben WoW anzufangen, die aber mit mir nur so schnell wie möglich zu leveln ohne das man die Geschichte verfolgt oder in alle Instanzen geht.
Ich hätte sehr großes Interesse mitzugehen.
Horde oder Allianz, sowie Klasse,Rasse usw. ist mir egal.
Ich könnte auch sicherlich 3-4 Mal die Woche online sein. Am besten wäre bei mir Sonntags.

Suchst du nur Spieler mit Erfahrung oder gibst du einem Neuling, der im Prinzip so denkt wie du auch eine Chance?
Würde mich sehr über eine Positive antwort freuen.

P.S. habe auch Skype und Teamspeak


----------



## Dranikus (31. Oktober 2008)

abend allerseits 

währe dem projekt auch nicht abgeneigt rasse,klasse und server sind mir egal  
gebt mir einfach bescheid wenn euch eine bestimmte klasse fehlt einfach sagen 
mfg dranikus,


----------



## Dranikus (31. Oktober 2008)

abend allerseits 

währe dem projekt auch nicht abgeneigt rasse,klasse und server sind mir egal  
gebt mir einfach bescheid wenn euch eine bestimmte klasse fehlt einfach sagen 
mfg dranikus,


----------



## Wallie (2. November 2008)

Wäre auch dabei - ob Horde oder Allianz egal, Servertyp soweit auch (PvP Server allerdings nicht so gerne).

Habe gerade eine WoW Pause hinter mir, würde aber gerne nochmal neu starten. 

Falls noch Interesse besteht, gerne PN an mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jasdevi (2. November 2008)

Wallie schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei - ob Horde oder Allianz egal, Servertyp soweit auch (PvP Server allerdings nicht so gerne).
> 
> Habe gerade eine WoW Pause hinter mir, würde aber gerne nochmal neu starten.
> 
> ...


Ich wäre auch gerne dabei. Habe schon öfters versucht so einen Neuanfang zu machen, ist aber ziemlich schwierig alleine.

Als Fraktion würde ich Horde bevorzugen, da ich bis jetzt nur mit der Allianz gespielt habe.


----------



## Jasdevi (3. November 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber ich habe jetzt einfach mal auf dem neulich geöffnetem PvE Realm "Malorne(Horde)" mit meinem Bruder angefangen. Wer mitmachen will, dann schreibt mich einfach an. IGN: Jasdevi


----------



## Arahso (25. November 2008)

Hallo Leute^^

Ich wollte mal Anfragen ob jetzt etwas rausgekommen ist, denn ich bin eher ein WoW Frischling und würde es gerne spielen. Jedoch geht die Motivation ziemlich schnell flöten wenn man alleine spielt. Deswegen hört sich das hier sehr gut an.

Also ich hätte auch Lust mitzumachen, ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir egal, auch der Server (obwohl RP Server find ich net so gut, bin da nicht so bewandert mit) Aber gegen PvE oder PvP hab ich nichts gegen.

Naja wollte deswegen mal fragen ob dies nun in Aktion ist, wenn ja auf welchem Server, ich würde mich euch denn gerne anschließen.


----------

